# Mensch-Ärger-Dich-Nicht Methoden



## saess (18. Okt 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben!

Habe eine Aufgabe bekommen ein einfaches Mensch ärgere dich nicht zu programmieren. (Erst einmal nur mit Konsolenausgabe)
An sich hat das alles auch geklappt, das Programm läuft, man kann spielen. Ich will nun aber da ich viele Dopplungen im Code habe eine Methode Zug() schreiben, welche den Zug einer Figur eines Spielers macht.
Nun habe ich die 4 Spieler in Arrays eingeteilt, damit jeder Spieler 4 Figuren besitzt.
Dies ist der ode für's Ziehen:


```
int[] spieler1 = new int[]{0,0,0,0};
        int[] spieler2 = new int[]{0,0,0,0};
        int[] spieler3 = new int[]{0,0,0,0};
        int[] spieler4 = new int[]{0,0,0,0};



System.out.println("Beginne zu würfeln, " + name[0]);
                                            wuerfel = wuerfeln();
                                            spieler1[0] = spieler1[0] + wuerfel;

                                            //Zug der Figur
                                            if (spieler1[0] > 44) {
                                                spieler1[0] = spieler1[0] - wuerfel;
                                                System.out.println("Du hast eine " + wuerfel + " gewürfelt. Würfel nochmal in der nächsten Runde");
                                            } else {
                                                System.out.println("Du darfst " + wuerfel + " Felder vorrücken. "
                                                        + "Damit befindest du dich nun mit Figur 1 auf Feld " + spieler1[0] + " von 44");
                                            }
                                            //nochmal würfeln bei 6
                                            if (wuerfel == 6) {
                                                System.out.println("Du hast eine 6 gewürfelt. Würfel noch einmal, " + name[0]);
                                                wuerfel = wuerfeln();
                                                spieler1[0] = spieler1[0] + wuerfel;

                                                if (spieler1[0] > 44) {
                                                    spieler1[0] = spieler1[0] - wuerfel;
                                                    System.out.println("Du hast eine " + wuerfel + " gewürfelt. Würfel nochmal in der nächsten Runde");
                                                } else {
                                                    System.out.println("Du darfst " + wuerfel + " Felder vorrücken. "
                                                            + "Damit befindest du dich nun mit Figur 1 auf Feld " + spieler1[0] + " von 44");
                                                }
                                            }
                                            //Figur im Ziel
                                            if (spieler1[0] == 44) {
                                                System.out.println(name[0] + " hat Figur 1 im Ziel.");
                                                zielfeld1[0] = true;
                                            }
```

Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich eine Schleife erstellen kann, welche des Spieler fortzählt. also dass spieler1[0] im nächsten Durchlauf zu spieler2[0] wird.

Freue mich über jede Hilfe 
LG saess


----------



## Marco13 (18. Okt 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/62032-fragen-variablennamen.html

```
int spieler[][] = new int[][] {
    {0,0,0,0},
    {0,0,0,0},
    {0,0,0,0},
    {0,0,0,0}
};
```


----------



## Final_Striker (18. Okt 2012)

saess hat gesagt.:


> Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich eine Schleife erstellen kann, welche des Spieler fortzählt. also dass spieler1[0] im nächsten Durchlauf zu spieler2[0] wird.



Du musst dir ein Array von Spielern anlegen und mit einer Schleife darüber laufen.


----------

